
Raddit: An open source alternative to Reddit - funspectre
https://raddit.me/
======
tray5
Eh it's not really a general purpose reddit clone, it was written by users of
/r/anarchism as an alternative platform for discussion because they lost faith
in the reddit administration. You can see this in the design of the site, with
a larger focus on democratic decision making and an intolerance for any
bigoted or racist communities. If voat was the alt-right's reddit alternative
then raddit is the lefts.

~~~
blackguardx
Are anarchists considererd left wing? Anarchists and especially anarcho-
capitalists have a lot of overlap with libertarians. If you talk to a serious
anarchist, they sound like they are against big government and other authority
structures. The far left is suppsed to be communist, which seems the opposite
of anarchy.

~~~
tray5
All anarchists are left wing, the majority of which are communist (some are
mutualist). Anarchism has always been an anti-capitalist movement (I guess
it's fairer to say, it's an anti-unjust hierarchy movement), it's only been
co-opted by propertarians ("anarcho"capitalist) in the past 50 years. And even
then, that's largely localized to America, outside of America libertarians
have always been anarchists (communist anarchists that is).

You should read Pyotr Kropotkins "The Conquest of Bread" and Alexander
Berkman's "What is Communist Anarchism?" if you'd like to know more about
anarcho-communist ideology. Or if you'd like to know more about mutualism
(essentially a workers run system with a market), then check out the works of
Joseph Proudhon.

I'd also argue that anarcho-capitalism and right-libertarianism are not
anarchist in any sense, as they uphold the inherently hierarchical system of
capitalism.

~~~
kbenson
I think you have a fairly narrow view of anarchism.

> I'd also argue that anarcho-capitalism and right-libertarianism are not
> anarchist in any sense, as they uphold the inherently hierarchical system of
> capitalism.

In what way is capitalism hierarchical, except in an ad hoc way that is
constantly redefined based on the current needs of the people interacting?

~~~
flogic
Capitalism is more about a few controlling the means of production than it is
about market activity. People tend to think of it as a market economy but it's
really about who has power and reaps it's rewards.

~~~
pamqzl
Actually what you're describing is just the fact that the word "capitalism" is
used to mean markedly different things by different groups of people, which
makes it a bad word to use in discussions between people with different
perspectives.

Karl Marx's definition of "capitalism" is very different from Ayn Rand's
definition of "capitalism". And both of them are very different from the
"capitalism" that describes the economy as it actually exists in the present
day.

------
monokrome
I wonder if these people are aware that they didn't need to write a Reddit
clone?

Why would you write a Reddit clone in PHP when Reddit itself is a perfectly
fine open source Python project? Is their license not permissive enough?

[https://github.com/reddit/reddit](https://github.com/reddit/reddit)

~~~
hilbertseries
Reddit is kind of a pain to run at small scale because it has so many
dependences:
[https://github.com/reddit/reddit/wiki/Dependencies](https://github.com/reddit/reddit/wiki/Dependencies).

------
CM30
I've said it in the last post about this site, but I'll say it again here
regardless.

This site makes the same mistakes as a lot of other 'alternative' social
networks or systems, in that it offers nothing for people who aren't
interested in talking about politics or the problems on the original site.

It's entirely a hard left wing community laser focused on discussing American
politics. There's virtually no discussion of more everyday topics there (like
games, TV, movies, music, sports, etc), especially not in a way that doesn't
cram politics into everything.

So people who don't care about political discussions or agree with your
political views won't join this. Because there's nothing there that Reddit or
independent forums on their favourite subjects don't do much better.

~~~
arkh
This.

An alternative to reddit would let you make dossiers: related news stories a
little like some subreddit megathread do for huge news. So you could follow a
developing story for multiple months or years. Have links to aggregate
articles by authors, news site, area or protagonists.

A simple example of use: check r/science about old health breakthrough on mice
and see if it fizzled or not or how advanced the human trials are.

------
chasing
You know why Reddit and Twitter became some toxic environments? Because
they're not designed for healthy community development. And neither is this.
It's a mindless clone and it already looks like it's turning toxic.

~~~
pamqzl
If there's one neologism I'd love to get rid of, it's the use of "toxic" to
describe speech that you dislike. It's all over this thread.

Think about what the metaphor of "toxicity" does for speech. By all means, you
can find speech to be disagreeable, or annoying, or factually or morally
wrong. I read all sorts of things that I disagree with, and some that I find
actively annoying. But the metaphor of "toxicity" implies something more --
that these ideas are actually dangerous, and some kind of public health
hazard. If something is "toxic" then you don't just dislike it, you need to
actively protect yourself from being contaminated with it, and it activates
your disgust reflexes. After all, better to be safe than sorry when it comes
to toxins, right?

Basically, the idea that ideas can be "toxic" seems to be a roundabout way of
inviting censors to come in and save us all from the danger of having to read
things that we don't like.

Let's ditch the word "toxic" for things that aren't actually harmful
chemicals, and learn to deal with the fact that things we don't like on the
internet are best dealt with by _not reading them_.

~~~
pjc50
> best dealt with by not reading them

If A is discussing with B their plans for my murder, or creating fictional
dossiers of alleged crimes of mine and sending them to police and my employer,
or sharing compromising photos without my consent, then _ignoring them_ does
not work.

Less hyperbolically, it's only safe to ignore the speech of others against you
so long as it has no chance of having an effect. Whether that's through
legislation or street violence.

Toxicity is exactly the right word for hate speech, because it can cause hate
to spread out in ways that cause real injury or death.

~~~
1787
You can't just try and smudge the line between speech integral to criminal
conduct and defamation and other speech. The way we avoid sliding down the
slope is by requiring an _immediate_ demonstrable harm - any fuzzy argument of
the "can cause" variety is too easily applied.

------
WalterBright
With that name so close to Reddit, I expect you'll get a trademark
infringement notice shortly.

~~~
vincentriemer
Could probably fall under trade dress infringement too.

------
shitlord
It didn't take long before your site was taken over by political extremists

~~~
tray5
It was built by anarchists to be an explicitly anti-capitalist community

------
_red
Raddit is a terrible name....

Lets name our product confusingly similar to the original, even though we
claim the original is terribly flawed: "Don't eat at Joeys, most of the food
contains poisons, eat at Joeez!"

------
greggh
Code is Symphony based and can be found here:

[https://gitlab.com/edgyemma/raddit-app](https://gitlab.com/edgyemma/raddit-
app)

~~~
dojovader
*Symfony

------
r3vo
Why is it so difficult for a forum to accommodate different political views?
Is this a problem of human nature?

The idea of a uncensored reddit it a good one, but the first thing I see going
to the page is an administrator complaining that they apparently cannot
effectively ban "nazis".

[https://raddit.me/f/lobby/6159/we-re-being-brigaded-by-
nazis...](https://raddit.me/f/lobby/6159/we-re-being-brigaded-by-nazis-with-
too-much-time-on-their)

From the comments I've read here, it definitely seems as though the site has
the typical heavy handed administration banning opinions it disagrees with.

Why can't any of these sites just allow people of all political ideologies to
post? 4Chan is the only site I can think of which has never had censorship of
this sort. Why is this such a difficult thing to accomplish?

------
goeric
Isn't Reddit already open source?

[https://github.com/reddit/reddit](https://github.com/reddit/reddit)

~~~
broodbucket
Components are, but no, not any more.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/changelog/comments/6xfyfg/an_update...](https://www.reddit.com/r/changelog/comments/6xfyfg/an_update_on_the_state_of_the_redditreddit_and/)

------
blairanderson
Hey mods can we rename this to "an alternative to reddit" Given the link has
nothing to do with hacking or how the site was created or a link to the source

~~~
King-Aaron
> Given the link has nothing to do with hacking or how the site was created

Let me draw your attention to:

\- Wind Energy Is One of the Cheapest, and It's Getting Cheaper
(scientificamerican.com)

\- Fish are eating lots of plastic (washingtonpost.com)

\- A ten-day camel trek through the Australian outback (themonthly.com.au)

\- A Japanese Pen Maker Anticipated the Fountain-Pen Renaissance
(bloomberg.com)

And thus discard your issue as not relevant

~~~
Zpalmtree
I think his point was that the title indicates it's an open source reddit
clone but the content is nothing about the open sourceness of it or how it was
created, whereas the articles that you point out are I assume true to their
titles.

He wasn't saying it shouldn't be on here because it's not hackery, just it
should have it's title renamed

------
smortaz
Uhhh... there's already a radd.it which is a nice viewer for reddit videos.
people might get confused (or are these related?)

update: radd.it _just_ shutdown. hmmm...

~~~
tomglynch
This is interesting. I'm interested to know how this all occurred.

This statement is from here
[http://radd.it/farewell.html](http://radd.it/farewell.html):

"Why? Some of the reasons are personal but many have to do with reddit. A few
months after I finished working on this site, I had what I can only describe
as a spiritual awakening. I now see how reddit is just a part of a far-larger
deception designed to keep us blind and afraid. I no longer want to play any
part in it. If you'd like to know more, I made a vid explaining things
further."

~~~
PrimHelios
I followed the link at the bottom, and checked out the top stickied post on
the subreddit it linked to and... wow. This guy seems a bit off his rocker:

>"Can you spell 'buisness' for me?"

>Spell it with me, people. B-U-I-S-N-E-S-S. This word comes from the Dutch
root word of 'buis' meaning 'pipe' as in a a process or workflow. "Business"
is quite obviously busy-ness. Most demons will never admit this to be true or
even entertain the thought.

>You'll hear things like "Doesn't work make you busy?" Yes it does, but that
doesn't explain how you could get the pronunciation of 'buis-ness' from 'busi-
ness'.

\-----

>This is the question I asked when my 'mother' was suddenly at my house back
in California. (I was wrong about her being a 'clone' though.) She could not
answer 'yes' to the question so I just kept asking it.

>Yes or no, are you my biological mother? "What? Why would you ask that?" It's
a simple question. Are you my biological mother? "I don't understand why you'd
even ask me that!" Yes or no-- "YES!!" You must wait for the question. Are you
my biological mother?

(Hope I formatted this correctly)

------
PrimHelios
I like the idea, but the admins are... troubling.

I appreciate that they're banning nazis, brigaders, and people spamming
bigotry and gore, but they're straight up wishing violence on these people.
It's one thing to think "Wow, you're a dick and I hope you die" and another to
openly admit it and let it influence your decisions.

Thanks, but no thanks.

------
JosephLark
Personally, I would love to see something like Lobsters [0] made general
purpose. It's very HN like, but I love the ability to tags posts with multiple
tags so that a single topic of conversation can belong to multiple subreddit-
like communities. I've always wished that HN would co-opt that tagging. It
seems like the best of both worlds (general front page and targeted
communities) and naturally aides discoverability of interesting communities.

[0] [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

~~~
WikipediasBad
Whoa lobsters is really cool. Probably the best/most promising reddit
alternative I've seen because it's not taken over by some kind of extreme
faction of some form.

------
seany
Was hoping this was going to be a better performing clone of voat, not an even
more restrictive platform.

------
akras14
> bigotry - intolerance toward those who hold different opinions from oneself.

------
fourstar
I really think the future is a decentralized model that rewards its users for
content creation.

[https://steemit.com](https://steemit.com) is what I believe will replace
reddit.

------
staticelf
There is already an open source reddit clone created from the same reasons
[https://voat.co](https://voat.co) and it's far superior.

~~~
jhasse
I like Raddit's design more, also Symfony over .NET.

------
saghm
Reddit is already (mostly) open-source, I think:
[https://github.com/reddit/reddit](https://github.com/reddit/reddit)

~~~
kohjingyu
They recently announced that this is going to be archived and no longer
receive updates.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/changelog/comments/6xfyfg/an_update...](https://www.reddit.com/r/changelog/comments/6xfyfg/an_update_on_the_state_of_the_redditreddit_and/)

------
shanbhag
Wasn't this made by Mackenzie Child in 2014?
[https://youtu.be/7-1HCWbu7iU](https://youtu.be/7-1HCWbu7iU)

~~~
shanbhag
Or maybe it has the same name

------
gagabity
So glad this is PHP! What is node.js used for? Could I go without it?

~~~
bpicolo
Webpack, looks like. Only if you don't want a frontend?

------
junkculture
The communities already there appear to be as toxic as reddit, so good job. I
guess.

~~~
tdb7893
In my experience it's pretty easy to find non-toxic reddit communities. Most
smaller subreddits for specific things are actually pretty nice.

~~~
odiroot
But you need to be aware that's the recommended way to use Reddit.

A lot of big subs and even some default ones are extremely toxic, propagandist
and authoritarian.

------
quuquuquu
Side topic: In the USA, what is the legal precedent for business competitors
having a very similar name?

If I name my social network for race car drivers "Racebook, Inc.", and my logo
is a blue square with a white "r" on it,

am i opening myself up to legal trouble?

~~~
kelukelugames
Remember Twitter and Twitpic? I imagine raddit is not okay.

~~~
icebraining
Twitpic got bullied, it didn't lose in a court of law.

------
snakeanus
If they did that because they lost trust in the reddit administration then I
think that a distributed approach would be much more fitting instead of making
yet another reddit clone. In fact, NNTP would be probably exactly what they
want.

~~~
flukus
They're like the opposite of voat, they split because reddit wasn't
authoritarian enough for them. They want to dictate what can be said and who
can contribute. A distributed approach wouldn't work.

------
GhostVII
I think we found the website of the "alt-left"

